# Panoramic moonroof just shattered



## stx (Mar 14, 2005)

The strangest thing happened today. I was just driving along a highway and heard one bang and my moonroof shattered. It was safety glass so the moonroof was intact and upon further investigation, I couldn't see if a rock or some other object had caused the damage. There were no crack lines, as the glass was in tiny blocks across the whole moonroof.

I wasn't driving behind a large vehicle, wasn't passing under a bridge or overpass, and wasn't near any tall buildings or structures from which an object could have been dropped onto the moonroof. Since the service centres are closed today, I'm not sure how much replacing the moonroof is going to cost. Has anyone else experienced something similar to this, on an X-trail or any other vehicle? Could this be a manufacturer's defect that I should be getting repaired for no charge?

Any comments or suggestions is appreciated. Thanks.


----------



## ValBoo (May 19, 2003)

I am stumped!!!
never heard that before

Run that by your dealer and let us know what happens.


ValBoo.


----------



## aussietrail (Sep 24, 2004)

Was the glass of your sunroof tinted?


----------



## ViperZ (Feb 9, 2005)

Wow, bummer man! Sorry to hear.....

Do let us know the resolution you attain.


----------



## manuelga (Dec 14, 2003)

First option: Waranty, then:

Don't know common insurance policies at Canada, but that could be another option.


----------



## Winterpeg (Jan 31, 2005)

What was the temperature outside while you were driving? I wonder if there's an issue with extreme cold temps?


----------



## tanka (May 17, 2004)

Winterpeg said:


> What was the temperature outside while you were driving? I wonder if there's an issue with extreme cold temps?


Calgary wasn't too bad yesterday. It was around -2 to 2, so I don't think it's related to extreme cold temps. Anyway, sorry to hear your shattered moonroof, hope dealer have stock and replace it as soon as possible. Don't forget to let us know what happen.


----------



## stx (Mar 14, 2005)

aussietrail: The sunroof was stock and not tinted.

Just dropped it off at the dealer. They are going to investigate whether it can be covered under warranty but by the sounds of the service manager, it likely won't be since he's saying it's likely a rock that did the damage. I tried to convince him that there was basically no vehicles around me that could kick up a rock large enough to do that amount of damage. I guess I just have to wait to see what the outcome is. I'll keep you guys posted as soon as I get more information. Thanks.


----------



## pookczek (Jan 1, 2005)

stx said:


> They are going to investigate whether it can be covered under warranty but by the sounds of the service manager, it likely won't be since he's saying it's likely a rock that did the damage.


That's garbage! Don't let them do that to you.

How long (that day) were you driving the vehicle for before the moonroof shattered? I'm wondering if the vehicle was freezing cold (i.e. underground parking lot - not heated) then went into extreme sunlight. Is there more to the story?


----------



## stx (Mar 14, 2005)

pookczek said:


> That's garbage! Don't let them do that to you.
> 
> How long (that day) were you driving the vehicle for before the moonroof shattered? I'm wondering if the vehicle was freezing cold (i.e. underground parking lot - not heated) then went into extreme sunlight. Is there more to the story?


It must have been 5 minutes from when I pulled out of the driveway (I don't have a garage so it was parked outside). It snowed a little the night before, but it was a bright and sunny 2 degrees in Calgary during the afternoon. The sunroof cover was wide open so when it shattered, I noticed it right away. There were two other passengers with me and neither of them saw any sort of flying rocks or objects so I just can't explain what happened. I honestly hope it was a rock and not a manufacturer's defect since I don't want something like this happening again.


----------



## stx (Mar 14, 2005)

Alright, the dealer just called me back. The damage to the sunroof is not covered under warranty and here is the price breakdown they gave me:

Glass: $880
Labour: $120
Cleanup of glass fragments in tracks: ~$100-$200

So, the total cost of repair is going to be about $1100. Quite expensive glass if you ask me. I've already initiated a claim with my insurance company so looks like I'll only have to pay the deductible. Still sucks though since there was basically nothing I could have done to prevent this from happening. Oh well, the most I can hope for is the repair is done right (seals don't leak) and this doesn't happen again.


----------



## X-Traction (Dec 21, 2004)

If the X-Trail were sold in the US, you could search the NHTSA database for similar reports. http://www.nhtsa.dot.gov/

Maybe there's an equivalent database in Australia, Japan or somewhere else the X-Trail is sold. You could also check discussion groups in, say, Britain or Australia to see if others have had this problem.


----------



## Avery Slickride (Jan 6, 2005)

I spent a lot of time on Aussie, British and Asian X-Trail sites before and after getting my X-Trail, and this is the first and only mention of spontaneous sunroof self-destruction. I hope it stays that way, too. Horrible break for you stx, in more ways than one. Hope it gets resolved with no further hassle.


----------



## pookczek (Jan 1, 2005)

Oh, man - that's horrible. I really feel for you.

Being the ultimate sceptic, I would keep the bill and keep on the forums/mailing lists for other reports.... just in case.


----------



## aussietrail (Sep 24, 2004)

I haven't heard of it happening to anyone in Australia either and I'm a member of 3 Aussie forums. This is truly an "Act of God" as our insurance companies would usually put it which also means that is something un-explainable and something that they will NOT cover under the insurance policy  "This is not generally the case with cars and sunroofs though" 

Good luck to you mate and make sure that your dealership workmanship in fitting the replacement sunroof is written and guaranteed.

I highly suspect a manufacturer's defect in your case with how it was fitted in Japan, but it is something that is very hard to prove.


----------



## stx (Mar 14, 2005)

Thanks for all the support and advice guys. Looks like the sunroof glass is pretty rare and has to come in from Japan. I'll check this forum regularly to ensure this is just an isolated incident, and not a defect with the X-Trail.
Cheers.


----------



## SCHESBH (May 25, 2004)

*Dealer Memos from Nissan Canada*

HI,

While having my 12K service checkup and oilchange... My dealer allowed me to see the Nissan Memos re X-Trail.... I am happy to report there are no recalls... problems... etc from east to west coast... not bad!!!

Stephen


----------



## manuelga (Dec 14, 2003)

Tomorrow I'll go to change my Sentra's Windshield, I'll ask the guys there if they know something similiar about X-Tys moonroof.

I've heard about 1 Xty moonroof crashed, but it was something that falls from a a building & lands there, cost ~US$1,200 but with Mex insurances we only pay 20% of the price.

My Sentra windshield will cost me just ~US19.99 installed, OEM brand


----------



## ViperZ (Feb 9, 2005)

manuelga said:


> ... cost ~US$1,200 but with Mex insurances we only pay 20% of the price.


Yeowch! That reminds me to ask my insurance agent if it is covered under a glass package, and if its covered under all circumstances.


STX, are you just driving the XT with the shattered roof, or are you having to park it while you wait for the panel from Japan?


----------



## stx (Mar 14, 2005)

manuelga said:


> Tomorrow I'll go to change my Sentra's Windshield, I'll ask the guys there if they know something similiar about X-Tys moonroof.


Thanks, let me know what you find out.



ViperZ said:


> STX, are you just driving the XT with the shattered roof, or are you having to park it while you wait for the panel from Japan?


My X-Trail is staying at the dealership until it gets repaired. Since the vehicle was not very secure and exposed to water damage, my insurance company decided it was best not to drive the vehicle. They have gotten me a rental for the time being.


----------



## manuelga (Dec 14, 2003)

Yesterday I went to change my Sentra Windshield & asked about X-Ty moonroof:

They have to order & the price will be ~US$1000, with common Mexican Insurances customer pays 20% of Glass Value, that will make ~US$200.

Just for a comparison:

*I payed ~US$17 for my 97 Sentra Shaded windshield.

*While there, a lady was changing front & rear glasses of a newer Toyota Sienna & she had to pay US$320 to both glasses will cost US$1600.


----------



## stx (Mar 14, 2005)

$1000US for the glass itself! And I thought $900CDN was already way too expensive. I might have to consider getting one of those sunroof wind deflectors for my X-Trail ...


----------



## lakmethemud (Nov 15, 2004)

Our 1 week old xtrail had a rock hit the front windshield (bottom right on passenger side) on the highway. My wife and I both thought it was the sunroof - as it was crazy loud. We didn't see any chips, cracks, or holes, so we thought nothing of it.

Next morning, a crack 4 inches long had spread from the side of the glass. We brought it in right away to our dealership, but as stx mentioned the glass is still quite new in Canada, so they said it would take at least 2 weeks @ $1400 installed.

No warranty coverage at all as the service manager found a little dent where the rock must have hit.

Needless to say - I was on the verge of losing it. Dropping that kind of money within a week of our pickup down-payment was reminding me how much I like taking the bus. Our sm was very understanding though, and recommended that we hold off from replacing it until more shops had the glass. The crack could not be felt from the inside or outside.

After 2 months, and very careful driving, the crack has grown another inch and the replacement cost is $700 installed.


----------



## SCHESBH (May 25, 2004)

*WindSheild in Quebec*

On my Altima (Which we do not have anymore) I replaced the Windshield twice over the 10 years of ownership for the price of $50.00each...The insurance covered the rest.. all from chips.. stones... then cracks. Windshields are covered in Quebec for replacement and/or repair since it is a safety issue at least with my Insurance company.

Stephen


----------



## Ynott (Sep 9, 2004)

Damn that really sucks, I know I would pretty upset if that happened to mine.
Too hard to prove if it was a defect, I wonder if something hit it ?? Maybe some kids on a bridge or something.


----------



## ecj0412 (Jan 11, 2018)

*2017 Nissan Rouge*

I got home and parked my car the next morning I came out started the car and left my house at a slow rate of speed till I got to the end of my street. As I pulled onto the highway and accelerated I started to hear a wind noise, initially I thought my son who was with me had left one of the doors ajar. I then realized the noise was coming from the sunroof area so with out thinking especially since I was driving thought the sun roof was accidentally opened somehow so I hit the sunroof button and suddenly found my self and my son covered in glass. My son was so startled he was about to open the door and jump out . Its then I realized the sun roof was already shattered how ever it had not caved in on us till I hit the button. I called my Nissan Dealer and told them what happened I also emphasized it was five degrees out and absolutely no reason any one would even think of opening the sunroof, the service writer said he felt Nissan would cover it under warranty how ever he would have to contact them for approval first. I asked about a loner car he said he would call me when they had a loaner car available for me. I took the vehicle in 2 days later and asked the Service Writer if this has happen before he said he had heard of it but its very rare. One day later I get a call my car was approved to have the sunroof replaced and I could get it back the next day. I said to my just for the hell of it Goggle the roof glass incident and then that's when I found out there have been many cases of the same problem over a long period.


----------



## tonyvancity (Jan 2, 2017)

hi ecj0412....i am a auto glass technician for nearly 27 years experience. The exploding glass moon roofs/panoramic glass roofs is rare but can happen. I replaced a few nissan maxima panoramic glass roof panels back in the early 2000's under dealership /factory warranty. We knew of other vehicle manufactures that had similar glass breakage with warranty recalls . So the glass is tempered glass (just like your side windows, door glasses, backglass) and what i believe happened is the glass manufacturer had an incorrect temperature during the process of making the windows...or something, some flaw or some impurity got into the glass mold. Later on, due to vehicle vibration or improper glass installation...a tiny crack starts out...a tiny tiny unnoticeable crack. AS you drive, the vehicle vibrations, road imperfections put stress on the glass...Kabooom!.....the glass explodes. To be honest, i bought my 06 nissan Xtrail used in 2016 and i'm glad it never came with a panoramic glass roof. I know mitsubishi outlander sport has a very cool glass roof and that was a vehicle i wanted to buy secondhand, but i would have bought one with an all metal roof. I did have a 04 honda civic Si two door coupe with a sliding glass power moonroof for 12 years, no problem at all. Moonroofs and sunroofs are mostly also tempered glass, they too have issues of sometimes just exploding all of a sudden, but less then big panoramic glass roofs. Your vehicle will be fixed under warranty..but i would question your service dept if your new glass is a upgraded and properly made tempered part. I bet he/she will say ''oh it should be, time will tell''. Which means they really dont know and it may break again in time....


----------



## quadraria10 (Jul 6, 2010)

Tony you don't know what you are missing. The panoramic sunroof is great and ours is double the size of the actual opening section of the new gen Rogue/Xtrail ecj is talking about. As to the fragility, I note that the prior posts in this thread are from march 2005.


----------



## tonyvancity (Jan 2, 2017)

oh i know what i am missing...a potential disaster . The panoramic glass roofs do look nice initially and let in a lot of day light which is great. But there needs to be a big improvement to the quality and safety before i would buy a vehicle with it. As for electric sliding moonroofs, i had one in my 2004 honda civic Si and i loved it. The moonroof glass are very safe and do not shatter as frequently as panoramic glass roofs. Exploding sunroofs: Complaints are soaring – here are the car brands and models involved
By Erica Alini National Online Journalist, Money/Consumer Global Newshttps://globalnews.ca/news/3816319/exploding-sunroofs-car-models-brands-transport-canada/


----------



## otomodo (May 23, 2008)

There is a thread on the lexus ct200h forum saying the exact same thing and the glass is 1 square foot. 
I m happy with mine.


----------



## quadraria10 (Jul 6, 2010)

Who knows but I do know a new Rogue retails for similar dollars to what ours sold for back in 04-06. So they probably saved a few dollars somewhere. Probably mainly by building in non union State in the US vs Japan, but maybe the glass is cheaper as well.
I have been hanging around here since 09 and don't recall much about X trail sunroofs exploding.


----------



## tonyvancity (Jan 2, 2017)

i had a few xtrails with the big glass roof such as yours in my auto glass shop last year. Very nice to look up and to get that light in the cabin. Not saying the Xtrails glass roof horrible, just that there are known issues with various glass panoramic roofs exploding suddenly. As that Global News article mentions (and as i mentioned previously) it is from impurities in the glass manufacturing process, a small tiny chip in the glass itself, too much direct sunlight heat and other unknown issues. I wish my xtrail came with a small electric moonroof as my 04 civic had...but oh well, im content with my xtrail the way it is (solid roof). Maybe one day i buy a 2010 Mustang 5.0 convertible and really enjoy roofless motoring.


----------



## otomodo (May 23, 2008)

Don t know if the link works
https://youtu.be/dZmAOwIw57U


----------



## tonyvancity (Jan 2, 2017)

no youtube video, blocked on copyright grounds.....damn americanos!!!...lol....


----------



## otomodo (May 23, 2008)

Will redo it


----------



## otomodo (May 23, 2008)

otomodo said:


> Will redo it






How about now?


----------



## tonyvancity (Jan 2, 2017)

i tell you what i see: at first there is a youtube video box...but when you click on the arrow in the middle to play the video, get a message saying ''this video contains content from SME, who has blocked it on copyright grounds''.


----------



## otomodo (May 23, 2008)

They could have muted the video like they did it before. 

I ll do another with no music


----------

